# Oh my! We went English?! & Are JUMPING?! First time jumping Critique(:



## Easter (Dec 24, 2011)

This is more for fun then anything. I am a lot more focused flat work than jumping. This is literally my VERY first jump!  Be harsh/ but nice!


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

Of all the 'first jump ever' videos I've watched, I like yours the best! I definitely see areas you could improve on, but overall it wasn't an awful picture. It looks like you're jumping ahead, which means you're coming up and out of your saddle and jumping for your horse rather than letting him / her come up to you- some horses would stop all together, or take off too far away, etc. but your horse seems quite willing. Do you know if he / she has jumped before?
I'd like to see you waiting until your horse starts to come up, then close your hip angle and come up off the saddle very slightly. Over such a small jump, you don't need a dramatic two point. The other thing I saw (although I could be wrong, it's a bit hard to see) is that you were popping your horse in the mouth coming over the jump ie: not giving enough release. Since you're just starting and haven't got a real feel for it, you should give a bigger, more dramatic release, just to make sure you're not catching them in the mouth.


----------



## Easter (Dec 24, 2011)

Thank you! We'll be working on that tomorrow, and I'll be sure to film a better video!


----------



## dressagegirl77 (Apr 9, 2012)

looks like yous did great! just try to stay off your horses back all the way throught the jump, at the end you seemed to fall back a little, but not bad. Keep it up, have fun!!


----------

